# Will donor egg baby feel like mine



## Libby49

Hi, starting out on donor egg journey. Very worried about bonding did anyone else feel this scared.
Looking for some reassurance. L


----------



## Tamsutbadger

Hi I'm pregnant 5 weeks on 3rd donor egg cycle.  All I can say is u don't give it a thought it's yrs it's growing inside u and that's it.  My clinic have been fantastic I Jane asked too many questions about donor they have chosen and done everything it's been amazing and after egg retrieval I havent thought about it just so grateful for the chance to be pregnant it's amazing I am the luckiest girl alive be strong and enjoy X


----------



## Han2275

I have not had a donor egg cycle but DP carried DS2 so he neither grew in me or has any of my genes, but OMG do I adore him!!!! I am (hopefully) having a natural FET this month with one of DP's embryos from her IVF cycle and I am just so excited about being pregnant again. I hope your journey has a happy ending xx


----------



## zph

Hi L, 

I'm on the same journey too, on waiting list for a match in the uk having a failed ivf. 

Ivf seemed to be a rollercoaster of emotions but with a bfn and now trying to get my head around DE I seem to be all over the place.   

I've been googling everyday since it was suggested to us, and from what I can find everything I'm feeling it natural, but those who have had BFP have never looked back. 

We've decided at this stage not to tell anyone as we have been judged previously on a situation that was very difficult for us to deal with and some good friends couldn't understand our decision.  So I'm not sure people will understand y we are going down this route when having children has never been an issue for them. 

Would be could to share the journey & support each other through the emotional challenges ahead.

Z.


----------



## clarabell1973

Hi i had a donor embryo transfered and today i am 30 weeks pregnant...Everyone is different i guess but for me...the second she was put into me she became ALL MINE...I love this baby to the ends of the earth and back again....My OH is obsessed with her too and i thought he would struggle as he has 2 girls from his previous marriage but no...he adores the bump and his 2 girls are so excited for their baby sister....His ex wife has bought her some lush clothes etc and totally accepts her as part of her family...I know i am lucky...but really, ...don't worry...the love you feel when you get that 1st scan, 1st kick and 1st positive test is overwhelming...good luck xxxx


----------



## DaisyMaisy

Hi, we used DE and a surrogate and I was really worried as I actually have nothing to do with the pg. however, our surrogate is 22 weeks pg and those babies are mine. From the minute I saw them at 4 days, they were mine. I love them unconditionally. 


Xxxx


----------



## LittleFriend

I am 34 weeks pregnant with a donor egg baby. I can tell you that I often forget that we used a donor. The treatment seems like being in a different lifetime. Occasionally I think about our donor and wonder if she got a magical BFP too. I do wonder as we get closer to the end what the baby will look like, however I have never felt anything but love and wonder for the little monkey kicking me from the inside.


----------



## pink_pixie

I am very lucky to have 2 little monkey's sleeping upstairs who were conceived through donor egg. It took me a while (about a year) to get round the idea when the doctor first told me that was the only option he could offer me, I was totally shell-shocked. But once I came round I didn't look back, and I couldn't wait for the NHS!! While pregnant I totally forgot about the donor and it's only on the odd few days now that I remember. I won't lie...I find it difficult when people have the conversations about who the twins look like but deep down it doesn't really matter to me. These babies are 100% MINE, a lovely lovely lady gave me some eggs but MY body turned those eggs into these amazing babies and I wouldn't change them for the world. The emotions you feel when you feel the little kicks inside you....and then when they are here and you get a smile or a giggle from them....it makes my heart melt over and over again.
I wish you the very best of luck with your journey xx


----------



## Lil Elvis

Hi Libby,

I have always been totally open about DE, and it hasn't mattered one jot to anyone. I do know how you are feeling right now though - it is like taking a giant leap into the unknown. All I can say is that I have never heard of a single lady who has regretted their decision - any baby will be totally yours in every way. I do think about my donor all the time because I still can hardly believe that a lady was so selfless and caring that she was prepared to go through 2 cycles of IVF to help 4 total strangers. Thanks to her there are now 4 families enjoying bathtime and bedtime as I type. My daughter is a total handful - she breaks things, pushes the TV off the cabinet, strips off her clothes (and nappy), flings food and never does a darned thing I ask. Terrible Twos! But I just melt when she looks at me and I wouldn't change a thing. I Soooo love my little girl!

All this will be yours if you can take the 'leap' into accepting DE. I can promise that you will love your little one every bit as much as I do our daughter.

Caroline xxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

DaisyMaisy - just read your signature - I am so sorry hun - that is totally heartbreaking     
Why is life so bloody cruel?


----------

